# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  τεστ

## ramiro

123.... :Bird1:

----------


## vagelis76

Σούπερ!!!!!αν κάνεις και μια επεξεργασία στην αρχική εικόνα στο pc σου και τη κόψεις λίγο(περικοπή εικόνας) και επικεντρωθεί στο όμορφο παπαγαλλάκι....
Θα την ανεβάσεις μετα με τον ίδιο τρόπο και θα είναι ακόμα πιο ωραία!!!!!!!!
Ευχαριστώ που τη διόρθωσες ....χτες ήταν τεράστια!!!!!!
*
***Για την υπογραφή του φίλου μιλάμε,μην αναρωτιέστε....



*

----------


## ramiro

προσπαθούσα ώρα να τα καταφέρω δεν ξέρω πως τα κατάφερα , πάλι καλά η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία είναι από τον  κοκο μόλις έκανε το μπάνιο σιγά σιγά θα βγάλω καλύτερες και θα τις δείτε.

----------


## ramiro

12345 :Scared0016:

----------


## vagelis76

όμορφες!!!!!!!!!
κάνε δοκιμές με άλλα λινκ από το *ImageShack
* για να μη φαίνονται τα γράμματα πάνω στην εικόνα και από κάτω.....θέλει πολλά τεστ........χαχαχαχχ

----------


## ramiro

......

----------


## ramiro

*******

----------


## ramiro

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ramiro

1,,,,

----------


## ramiro

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/lyZ4w_OyZx4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

----------


## vagelis76

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZ4w_OyZx4


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ
πάμε ξανά Αλέξανδρε,αν αφαιρέσεις τη μια / (http:///)πουέχω βάλει παραπάνω θα σου εμφανίσει το βίντεο κανονικά.... 
http:///www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZ4w_OyZx4

----------


## vagelis76

Το άτιμο το πήρε και με 3 /.....
λοιπόν αν το κάθε λίνκ από το youtube το βάζεις ανάμεσα στα εξής...[video ]......[/video ](αφαίρεσε το κενό πριν την ] ) και θα το πάρει....
βέβαια ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος είναι να πατήσεις το φίλμ(Εισαγωγή Βίντεο) και να κάνεις επικόλληση του λινκ στο παραθυράκι που θα σου ανοίξει....

----------


## ramiro

www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZ4w_OyZx4

----------


## ramiro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZ4w_OyZx4

----------


## vagelis76

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZ4w_OyZx4

----------


## ramiro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZ4w_OyZx4

----------


## ramiro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNyRU...eature=related

----------


## ramiro

> 


 
Γιατί δεν μου εμφανίζεται και σε μένα η εικόνα του video που κανω λαθος???

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*1 Βρίσκουμε το βίντεο
2 Κάνουμε αντιγραφή το λινκ του βίντεο.
3 Πάμε στο εικονίδιο που μοιάζει με φίλμ και λέει εισαγωγή βίντεο
4 Σβήνουμε το http.... που μας βγάζει
5 Κάνουμε επικόλληση το λινκ που αντιγράψαμε παραπάνω
6 Πατάμε προ-επισκόπηση να το δούμε και έτοιμοι.*

----------


## vagelis76

*                                              Αν θέλουμε να ανεβάσουμε ένα αγαπημένο μας video (youtube)στο φόρουμ ακολουθούμε τα εξής βήματα..*


 
*1.Κάνουμε αντιγραφή(copy)το link από το βίντεο που επιθυμούμε.*
* 2.Ερχόμαστε στην απάντηση του θέματος και πατάμε το εικονίδιο του φιλμ(εισαγωγή βίντεο)*
* 3.Στο παραθυράκι που μας ανοίγει,κάνουμε επικόλληση του link και πατάμε οκ.*
* 4.Στο μήνυμα εμφανίζεται το link του βίντεο ...[.video]http//........[./video]*

* Στέλνοντας την απάντηση-μήνυμα,το video εμφανίζεται και είναι έτοιμο για αναπαραγωγή!!!!!!*

* Δοκιμάστε την εφαρμογή και παρουσιάστε δικά σας ή αγαπημένα σας βιντεάκια*   :Party0024:   :Jumping0011: 

 

*Πως ανεβάζουμε video  στο φόρουμ.*

----------


## ramiro



----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μπράβοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοο


*

----------


## ramiro



----------


## vagelis76

ωχ πήρε φόρα...... :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :Animal0019:  :31212:  :31212:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Κάποιος να τους σταματήσει.χαχαχαχα* :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Love0007:  :Sign0027:

----------


## ramiro

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγελη και Κωνσταντίνε  σας το αφιερώνω αυτό το τραγούδι είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου 
ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ……

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Που είναι το τραγούδι οεο; Το παραπάνω εννοείς;
*

----------


## ramiro

:Anim 18: Το παραπάνω εννοούσα θέλετε και άλλα τραγουδια ????  :Character0051:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Το παραπάνω εννοούσα θέλετε και άλλα τραγουδια ????


Μη σε κουράζουμε ευχαριστώ.Εγώ πηγαίνω για ύπνο.Καληνύχτα αύριο βάζεις καμιά δεκαριά μαζεμένα  :bye:

----------


## ramiro

.,.,.,.,.,.οκ

----------


## ramiro

http://img847.imageshack.us/i/tby.mp4/

----------


## ramiro

//img580.imageshack.us/i/ydx.mp4/http://img580.imageshack.us/i/ydx.mp4/

----------


## ramiro

http://img580.imageshack.us/i/ydx.mp4/

----------


## ramiro

//img580.imageshack.us/i/ydx.mp4/

----------


## ramiro



----------


## ramiro



----------


## ramiro

:Party0038:

----------


## fireman

τεστ 1212

----------


## ramiro

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## ramiro

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για το χρόνο σας αυτό είναι τελικά μακάρι να το δω αν ξανά πάω είναι πολύ όμορφο

----------


## vagelis76

:Confused0007:  :Confused0007:  :Confused0007:

----------


## ramiro

Ευχαριστούμε για τη δημοσίευση σας! Το μήνυμα σας δε θα εμφανιστεί πριν το εγκρίνει ένας moderator. 


προσπαθω να σας απαντησω αλλα μου βγαινει αυτο το μυνημα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τα μηνύματα στα ιθαγενή χρειάζονται πρώτα κάποιος από τους mod να τα εγκρίνει για να γίνουν ορατά.* :Happy0064:

----------


## ramiro

:winky: απο το πρωι προσπαθω αλλα καμια εμφανιση ................ 
καλος ευχαριστω παντος ... :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> απο το πρωι προσπαθω αλλα καμια εμφανιση ................ 
> καλος ευχαριστω παντος ...


Δεν το έχουν δει.όταν το δουν και το εγκρίνουν θα εμφανιστεί.

----------


## ramiro

.......

----------


## ramiro

.....................

----------


## ramiro

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/52/dq9n.mp4/http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/52/dq9n.mp4/
http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/52/dq9n.mp4/

----------


## ramiro

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/39/nna.mp4/

----------


## ramiro



----------


## ramiro

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/39/nna.mp4/

----------

